# PC Hardware Tipps/Vorschläge



## ReepZ (21. September 2013)

*PC Hardware Tipps/Vorschläge*

Hi Leute,
Ich bin gerade dabei mir einen neuen PC zuzulegen und wollte die Hardware jetzt mal posten:
Prozessor: Intel Core i5-3350P http://www.hardwareversand.de/Sockel+1155/76646/Intel+Core+i5-3350P+Box%2C+LGA1155.article
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-Z77P hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Gigabyte GA-Z77P-D3, Intel Z77, ATX
Grafikkarte: ASUS GTX650-DCT-1GB hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS GTX650-DCT-1GD5, GeForce GTX 650, 1024MB DDR5
Netzteil: Thermaltake Berlin 630W http://www.hardwareversand.de/600+-+700+Watt/47363/Thermaltake+Berlin+630W.article

Es geht jetzt nur konkret um diese Teile.
Vielen Dank schon im Voraus.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (22. September 2013)

warum ein Z77-Board wenn die CPU nicht übertaktet wird?
für was wird der PC verwendet? Wenns um spielen geht sind die Komponenten nicht sehr ausgewogen. Lahme GPU mit recht guter CPU.
die CPU ist eine "Stromspar"-Version und bringt nicht ganz so viel Leistung wie ein fast gleich teurer I5-3470 - auch weil der Turbo nicht so hoch geht
warum noch eine So1155 und kein So1150 System
Viel zu starkes Netzteil. Bei DEN Komponenten tuts auch ein 400W Markennetzteil problemlos.


----------



## ReepZ (22. September 2013)

Der PC würde hauptsächlich fürs Spielen verwendet werden.
Ok ich werd noch mal schauen was ich finde..


----------



## ReepZ (22. September 2013)

Was würdest du in dieser Preisklasse empfehlen?
(gesamt ca. 400€ für die oben genannten Komponenten?


----------



## Herbboy (22. September 2013)

Also, du brauchst nur Board, CPU, Grafikkarte und Netzteil? Gehäuse, Festplatte und RAM hast Du schon? Hast Du kein altes Netzteil?


Für 400€:

Intel Core i3-4130 ca 110€ Intel Core i3-4130, 2x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80646I34130) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Mainboard zB MSI B85-G41 Mate ca. 70€  MSI B85-G41 PC Mate (7850-003R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Netzteil zB Corsair CX500 Corsair Builder Series CX500 80PLUS Bronze 500W ATX 2.3 (CP-9020047) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder Thermaltake Smart 530W Thermaltake Smart 530W ATX 2.3 (SP-530PCWEU) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  oder auch andere Markenmodelle mit ca 450W bei 40-50€ Preis

Das sind dann ca 230€, bleiben 170€ für die Grafikkarte - da ist eine Nvidia GTX 660 drin oder noch besser: eine AMD 7870.


----------



## ReepZ (22. September 2013)

Ja, ich habe ein selbst modifiziertes Gehäuse, RAM: http://www.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=44314&agid=1193&pvid=9locdph4d_0&ref=27 und Festplatte, ne externe 1TB
Altes Netzteil hätt ich schon aber das ist bereits sehr alt und leistungsarm.


----------



## ReepZ (22. September 2013)

Und wegem dem Prozessor, bei nem PC der hauptsächlich fürs Spielen verwendet wird, wäre da nicht ein Quad-Core "sinnvoller"?


----------



## svd (22. September 2013)

Natürlich. Bei einem Budget von 400€ ist das aber leider nicht drin. Da müsstest du entweder noch einen Fuffi drauflegen, oder alternativ auf einen AMD FX-63x0 setzen.


----------



## Herbboy (22. September 2013)

ReepZ schrieb:


> Und wegem dem Prozessor, bei nem PC der hauptsächlich fürs Spielen verwendet wird, wäre da nicht ein Quad-Core "sinnvoller"?



Der core i3 ist technisch ein Dualcore, aber in Games besser als einige "ältere" Quadcores, die trotzdem noch völlig ausreichen wie zB ein AMD X4 965 oder FX-4000er usw. - d.h. bei Spielen, bei denen "man sagt", dass man einen Quadcore haben sollte, reicht der i3 völlig aus.

Du könntest natürlich für 50-60€ mehr einen i5-4570 nehmen, aber dann wäre als Grafikkarte nur noch eine drin, mit der die Spiele dann insgesamt schlechter laufen als wenn du nen core i3 + ne halbwegs gute Karte nimmst.


Optimal wäre natürlich, wenn Du die 50-60€ zusammenkratzt und meinen Vorschlag nimmst, nur als CPU den besseren i5-4570.


----------



## Lunica (23. September 2013)

Ein Dual-Core ist nicht mehr zeitgemäß auch wenn Intel eine wesentlich höhere pro MHz Leistung hat als AMD.
Da würde ich um die 100€ eher zum FX63XX greifen.
Der skaliert in halbwegs aktuellen Game-Engines besser als ein i3.
Wenn du jedoch auf Nummer sicher gehen willst dann hilft nur ein i5.

BF3 Single Player
 i3 > FX6300

BF3 Multi Player 
FX6300 > i3


----------



## Eol_Ruin (23. September 2013)

Für nen Gaming-PC lohnt sich ein FX-6er nicht wirklich.
Für die geringe Mehrleistung bei ein paar Spielen die wesentlich höheren Leistungsaufnahme ist relativ sinnfrei. BF3 im Multi ist da ne Ausnahme.
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Battl...ld-3-Multiplayer-Tipps-CPU-Benchmark-1039293/
Bei 90% aller Games ist der i3 mit HT um einiges schneller. 
Wobei der i3-Haswell noch gegenüber dem Ivy-Bridge einiges an Performance zugelegt hat.

Sinnvoller wäre wirklich noch ca 50€ zuzugeben und einen Intel i5-Quad zu holen.
Dann ist man wirklich für die nächste Zeit gerüstet.
Und bei BF3 - und sicher BF4 - ist dieser fast um ca. 50% schneller als der AMD-FX.


PS:
Ich hoffe wirklich das AMD sich bald mal fängt und eine konkurrenzfähige Gaming-CPU auf den Markt bringt 
Das FPS/W-Verhältnis momentan ist ja zum schaudern


----------



## ReepZ (23. September 2013)

Ok, das heißt ein i5-4570? (Die 50€ kann ich schon drauflegen), ein MSI B85-G41 Mate, ein Corsair CX500 und als Graka eine GTX 660? Richtig, oder gibts da noch was zum verbessern? 
Oder würde eine GTX 650 auch reichen?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (23. September 2013)

ReepZ schrieb:


> Ok, das heißt ein i5-4570? (Die 50€ kann ich schon drauflegen), ein MSI B85-G41 Mate, ein Corsair CX500 und als Graka eine GTX 660? Richtig, oder gibts da noch was zum verbessern?
> Oder *würde eine GTX 650 auch reichen?*


 
Würd ich nicht machen - da limitiert dann die Grafikkarte wieder extrem.


----------



## ReepZ (23. September 2013)

Oder gibt es vergleichbar gute CPUs der 3. Generation die vll etwas weniger kosten, so dass eine GTX 660 noch drin is?


----------



## Enisra (23. September 2013)

ich glaube nicht das ein Board mit einem 386 findest das PCI-E anschluss hat



Spoiler


----------



## Herbboy (23. September 2013)

Nee, der i5-4570 ist der günstigste Quadcore für en Sockel 1150. Dadrunter kommen dann halt die core i3-Dualcores.

Ein Core i5 der 3400er-Serie kommt Dich mit Board vlt. ein paar Euro günstiger, dafür hast Du dann den älteren Sockel als Mainboard. Das wäre dann auch okay, wenn Du sowieso meinst, dass Du nicht in den nächsten 2 Jahren unbedingt die CPU aufrüsten willst. IN 2 Jahren kann es aber selbst mit dem neueren So1150 sein, dass es sich nicht mehr lohnt, dafür noch eine CPU zu kaufen, bzw. es gibt dann halt auch wieder erneut nen neuen Sockel, der sich in Preis-Leistung trotz Boardneukauf eher lohnt 


Und an sich sollte, wenn Du die 50€ noch aufbringen kannst, auch bei nem Core i5 eine AMD 7870 drin sein, die ist so stark wie eine GTX 660 *Ti* - und es sind derzeit je nach dem, wo Du kaufst, noch 2 Games mit dabei. zb hardwareversand.de, alternate, mindfactory, caseking... 

Da würd ich eher am Board sparen als an der Grafikkarte - bei der Grafikkarte in dem Preisbereich sind es schnell mal eben 20%, wenn Du versuchst, 20-30€ zu sparen.


----------



## ReepZ (23. September 2013)

Aber sind Readon Grafikkarten nicht "schlechter" als Nvidia? Oder hab ich da was falsches gehört?


----------



## Herbboy (23. September 2013)

ReepZ schrieb:


> Aber sind Readon Grafikkarten nicht "schlechter" als Nvidia? Oder hab ich da was falsches gehört?


 
Unsinn: beide Hersteller bieten Karten in versch. Leistungsklassen an. Bei beiden Herstellern gab und gibt es immer mal einzelne Modelle, bei denen es Probleme gab - die Probleme lagen dann aber meist bei den "Endherstellern", also zB dass MSI einen zu schwachen Kühler verwendete oder Gainward beim BIOS-Übertakten etwas übertreibt und solche Dinge (die Hersteller hab ich jetzt rein zufällig "ausgedacht" ) . Von der Stärke her sieht es derzeit zwischen 130 bis 230 Euro ca so aus:

AMD 7850 < GTX 660 < AMD 7870 = GTX 660 Ti < AMD 7950 = GTX 760

Nvidia hat den RUF (!), dass es da seltener mal kleine Probleme gibt als bei AMD. Das kann ich selber aber nicht bestätigen: mal hat ein Spiel mit den aktuellen Nvidia-Treibern ein Problem, mal mit AMD. Und die Probleme werden so oder so auch wieder beseitigt. Nvidia hat als Vorteil "physx", das sind zusätzliche Physik-Effekte, aber die nutzen nur sehr wenige Games. AMD hatte in den letzten Jahren dafür fast immer das bessere Preis-Leistungsverhältnis, derzeit sind manche Karten "nur" gleichschnell wie gleichteure von Nvidia, aber dafür hast Du den Vorteil der Gratis-Games-Aktion


----------



## ReepZ (23. September 2013)

> Das kann ich selber aber nicht bestätigen: mal hat ein Spiel mit den aktuellen Nvidia-Treibern ein Problem, mal mit AMD


 Kenn ich (Assassin's Creed 3..)


----------



## ReepZ (23. September 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> AMD hatte in den letzten Jahren dafür fast immer das bessere Preis-Leistungsverhältnis, derzeit sind manche Karten "nur" gleichschnell wie gleichteure von Nvidia, aber dafür hast Du den Vorteil der Gratis-Games-Aktion


Kurze Frage: Weißt du welche Spiele da angeboten werden?
Und hat jemand hier Erfahrung mit AMD PCs? Ansonsten würde ich über so einen mal nachdenken..
Hab nämlich gelesen, dass AMD Grakas mit AMD CPUs viel kompatibler sind als mit Intel CPUs. (?!)


----------



## Enisra (23. September 2013)

ReepZ schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: Weißt du welche Spiele da angeboten werden?
> Und hat jemand hier Erfahrung mit AMD PCs? Ansonsten würde ich über so einen mal nachdenken..
> Hab nämlich gelesen, dass AMD Grakas mit AMD CPUs viel kompatibler sind als mit Intel CPUs. (?!)


 
ach, das ist doch der gleiche Blödsinn als das Nvidia besser als ATI wäre

außerdem:
http://www.amd4u.com/radeonrewards/


----------



## Herbboy (23. September 2013)

ReepZ schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: Weißt du welche Spiele da angeboten werden?
> Und hat jemand hier Erfahrung mit AMD PCs? Ansonsten würde ich über so einen mal nachdenken..
> Hab nämlich gelesen, dass AMD Grakas mit AMD CPUs viel kompatibler sind als mit Intel CPUs. (?!)


 Das ist ein Gerücht, das vlt manche in die Welt gesetzt haben, weil die einfach nur aus purem Zufall auf einem PC mit AMD-CPU mal eine defekte Nvidia-Karte hatten und mit ner neuen AMD-Karte das Problem gelöst war...  da DACHTEN die, dass generell Nvidia und AMD nicht passen. Stimmt aber nicht. 

Nur gaaaaaaaaanz früher gab es mal ne Weile wirklich Probleme, weil hatten manche Onboard-Grafiktreiber von AMD-Mainboards, die man mitinstallierte, sich mit Nvidia-Treibern gebissen haben, oder auch umgekehrt: Board mit Nvidia-Chipsatz und Treibern auch für eine Nvidia-Onbaordkarte biss sich mit einer AMD-Karte. Aber das ist ewig her.


Inzwischen isses "sogar" so: sehr viele AMD-Boards, die Crossfire können (also zwei AMD-Grafikkarten gleichzeitig betreiben), können ebenfalls SLI - also zwei Nvidia-Karten gleichzeitig betreiben. Und fast alle Boards für Intel, die SLI können, können auch Crossfire. Es gibt sogar MEHR Boards für Intel, die Crossfire können, als Boards, die SLI können - d.h. da müsste man sogar eher denken, dass AMD und Intel besser zusammenpassen als Nvidia und Intel. Das zeigt, dass AMD, Nvidia und Intel in allem Kombinationen zusammenpassen. 

Ich würde nen Intel Core i5 nehmen, da hast Du auch bei effizientem Stromverbrauch in jedem Falle ne mind. gleichgute Leistung wie mit nem gutem AMD und hast für viele Jahre ausgesorgt.


----------



## Lunica (24. September 2013)

In der Gesamtwertung  liegen die Karten ziemlich nahe beisammen.

1920x1080 4xAA - Benchmark Mai 2013

    Alan Wake, Version vom 18.7.2012
    Anno 2070, Version 2.0
    Assassin's Creed 3, Version 1.03
    Battlefield 3, Version 1.08
    Crysis 2, Version 1.9
    Crysis 3, Version 1.2
    Dirt Showdown, Version 1.0
    Far Cry 3, Version 1.04
    Hitman: Absolution, Version 1.02
    Max Payne 3, Version 1.0.0.82
    Medal of Honor: Warfighter, Version vom 17.2.2012
    Metro 2033, Version 1.2
    Planetside 2, Wird aktuell gehalten
    Project Cars, Version 387
    Risen 2, Version vom 10.5.2012
    Skyrim, Version 1.8 + Grafik-Mods
    The Witcher 2, Version 3.2
    Tomb Raider, Version 1.0.722.3

7850 ...............48%
650Ti Boost .....50%
660 .................57%
7870 ...............59%
7950 ...............65%
660Ti ..............65%
670 .................75%
7970 ...............77%
680 ................83%
7970GHz ........85%
780 ...............100%

Der nächste Leistungsschub kommt erst 2014 mit den 20 nm Karten.
Ich würde im Moment entweder eine 670 für 210€ oder eine 7970 für 250€ kaufen.

 Karten über 300€ sind für den Großteil sowieso uninteressant.


----------



## ReepZ (24. September 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Da würd ich eher am Board sparen als an der Grafikkarte - bei der Grafikkarte in dem Preisbereich sind es schnell mal eben 20%, wenn Du versuchst, 20-30€ zu sparen.


Ok das heißt i5 (welcher genau?), AMD 7870 (oder was ist eigentlich mit der 7850??), welches Maindoard? und Thermaltake 530W

PS: ums nochmal zu erwähnen, Preisraum ca. 400-450€


----------



## Herbboy (24. September 2013)

Bei Sockel 1150 der i5-4560, bei Sockel 1155 einer der Core i5-34xx, je nach Preis.  Hier hab ich ja auch schon ein Beispiel genannt http://forum.pcgames.de/pc-hardware-allgemein/9325199-pc-hardware-tipps-vorschlaege.html#post9637978  als Board, wenn Du noch ein bisschen was sparen willst, ginge auch das ASRock B85M Pro4 (90-MXGQ20-A0UAYZ) für Sockel 1150


Die 7850 ist schwächer als die GTX 660, und die 7870 ist halt nochmal besser als die GTX 660. Musst halt schauen, welche in dem Preisrahmen dann am Ende möglich ist (hängt halt auch vom Shop ab, bei dem Du bestellst)


----------



## ReepZ (25. September 2013)

Ok ich hab noch mal kurz ne Frage zur 7850: Was bedeutet eig das "G" in GDDR5?
Und würde die 1GB Version der Grafikkarte reichen oder muss die 2GB her?


----------



## Herbboy (25. September 2013)

Bei der 7850 ist es ein Grenzfall: die ist von der Stärke her so, dass 2GB in einigen Spielen bzw Detailmodi Sinn machen, daher schon eher die mit 2GB nehmen - wenn dann aber der Preisaufschlag so ist, dass ne GTX 660 nicht oder kaum teurer ist, dann lieber gleich ne GTX 660 mit 2GB nehmen.

und das G steht nur für "Grafik"


----------



## ReepZ (25. September 2013)

Alles klar 
So ich hab mir jetzt (zum 4. mal  ) etwas zusammengestellt:
Prozessor: i5-3450 
Mainboard: ASRock B75 Pro3-M, Sockel 1155
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon HD 7850
Netzteil: Thermaltake Hamburg 530W
hardwareversand.de - Konfigurieren Sie Ihren Wunsch-PC

PS: Sorry, dass ich nerve


----------



## Herbboy (25. September 2013)

Sieht gut aus. Is das dann die 7850 mit 2GB ?


----------



## ReepZ (25. September 2013)

Nee grad nur mit einem, weil die mit 2GB auf hardwareversand ca. 190€ kosten und das dann über meinem Budget liegt..


----------



## Herbboy (25. September 2013)

Dann nimm doch ne GTX 660 ^^  oder direkt ne AMD 7870 ^^


----------



## ReepZ (26. September 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Dann nimm doch ne GTX 660 ^^  oder direkt ne AMD 7870 ^^


 
naja..  Der Preis soll schon unter 500€ bleiben


----------



## Herbboy (26. September 2013)

Netzteil 41€, CPU (nimm den 34*7*0) 170€ http://www.hardwareversand.de/Sockel+1155/66369/Intel+Core+i5-3470+Box%2C+LGA1155.article , Mainboard 58€ 

Und dann ruf mal diese XFX Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition Double Dissipation Edition, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (FX-787A-CDFC) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland hier über den Link beim Preisvergleich auf - dann kostet die nur 158€. Dann hast Du insgesamt erst ca. 430€, da bleibt mehr als genug für ein Gehäuse über.

Oder die hier separat bestellen bei mindfactory: Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11199-16-20G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  sind mit Versand dann 167€, auch dann bist Du erst bei ca 440€.


----------



## ReepZ (26. September 2013)

Gehäuse brauch ich gar keins..  Wie gesagt, hab mir letztes Jahr eins "modifiziert".


----------



## Herbboy (26. September 2013)

Dann kommst Du ja erst recht mit 500€ locker aus, wenn du eine AMD 7870 nimmst ^^  sogar ne 7950 boost wäre locker drin, die gibt es inzwischen schon für 200€. 

Nur wenn du UNBEDINGT unter 400€ bleiben willst, reicht es nicht für ne 7870.


----------



## ReepZ (26. September 2013)

Und wegen der Grafikkarte,
Is das nicht ein bisschen arg billig??


----------



## Herbboy (26. September 2013)

Was ist arg billig? Im Moment gehen die Preise teils deutlich runter, auch weil bald neue AMDs kommen und Nvidia wiederum vor wenigen Wochen neue im Bereich ab 200€ rausgebracht hat


----------



## ReepZ (27. September 2013)

Ok vielen Dank für den Tipp mit der Grafikkarte


----------



## ReepZ (27. September 2013)

Und wegem dem Mainboard: Kann mir jemand ein gutes Mainboard mit Sockel 1155 sagen, dass leistungsmäßig die XFX DD Radeon 7870 2GB "aushält"


----------



## Herbboy (27. September 2013)

Das Board spielt da keine Rolle bei der Frage, welche Karte Du benutzt. Du kannst also das ASRock nehmen, welches Du oben genannt hast. Teurere Boards haben halt bei der Austattung mehr Optionen, und für ne Übertakter-Kombination aus nem 3570k plus Board mit Z-Chipsatz kannst Du mit teureren Boards ggf. mehr Takt rausholen als mit einem für 70-80€.


----------



## ReepZ (28. September 2013)

Wäre es eigentlich sinnvoller die Radeon zu nehmen, oder 20€ drauf zu legen und die GTX660 zu kaufen?


----------



## svd (28. September 2013)

Die HD7870 ist im Schnitt schon ein bissele schneller als die GTX660.

Da du die Grafikkarte wohl etwas länger behalten wirst, kannst du später, dank der GCN Architektur, vlt. noch von AMDs "Mantle" (erstmals bei "Battlefield 4", dauert ja nicht mehr lange) profitieren.


----------



## ReepZ (28. September 2013)

Ich hätte halt jetzt ne GTX 660 OC gefunden und höchstwahrscheinlich nehm ich mir die weil sie leistungsmäßig noch besser ist als die 7870.


----------



## svd (28. September 2013)

Naja, wenn du willst, kannst du das natürlich tun. 

Habe erst kürzlich selber eine GTX660 OC gekauft, weil ich für ein ITX System eine Grafikkarte unter 180mm, nicht gleich die Leistung einer "GTX670/760 DirectCU Mini", aber trotzdem etwas mehr, als AMD derzeit bieten kann, möchte.

Was soll deine denn kosten? 
Musst halt im Hinterkopf behalten, dass du ab 180€ (exkl. Versand) schon eine HD7950 (ohne Boost) bekommen kannst.
Schau dir die Preislisten auf jeden Fall gut an. Ich weiß, es ist nicht immer leicht, einen akzeptablen Kompromiss zwischen Preis/Leistung/Lautstärke zu finden. Manchmal liegen zwischen zwei Leistungsklassen echt nur 10-20€. 
(Und die Gratisspiele bei den AMD Karten kannst du nochmal für jeweils einen Zehner einfach verkaufen.)


----------



## ReepZ (28. September 2013)

Die kostet 168€ Hier ist der Link: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Gigabyte GeForce GTX 660 OC Windforce 2X, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort


----------



## ReepZ (28. September 2013)

Ok ich hab jetzt die endgültige Entscheidung:
Prozessor: Intel Core i5-3470 
Mainboard: Gigabyte H77-D3H
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 660 OC Windforce 2X
Netzteil: Corsair CX Series Modular CX500M, 500W
hardwareversand.de - Konfigurieren Sie Ihren Wunsch-PC


----------



## svd (28. September 2013)

Vom Preis her ist die eh normal. Meine hat auch ca. soviel gekostet. Nur, dass ich eben an die Größe gebunden war.
Und mir sehr wohl bewusst bin, dass sie nicht gerade ein Schnäppchen ist. (Allerdings werde ich den "Arkham Origins" Key verkaufen, was den effektiven Preis wieder etwas relativiert!)

Wenn du unbedingt eine GTX660 bei Hardwareversand kaufen möchtest, such im PCGH Preisvergleich die MSI mit dem TwinFrozr III Kühler, klicke dich von dort zu HWV und lege sie in den Warenkorb. Spart ein paar Euro und die TwinFrozr gehört zu den leisesten GTX660.

Falls du allerdings den "Arkham Origins" Key auch nicht brauchst/magst, nimm lieber gleich eine GTX760 und verkaufe das Spiel.
Die fast schlauere Alternative wäre eine HD7950, dazu suchst du dir drei Spiele aus AMDs "Never Settled Forever" Aktion aus, welche du je um einen Zehner verkaufst.

So oder so blieben die Kosten nahezu gleich, du stiegest aber um zwei Leistungsklassen auf, was wunderbar mit dem Core-i5 harmonierte...


----------



## ReepZ (29. September 2013)

svd schrieb:


> Wenn du unbedingt eine GTX660 bei Hardwareversand kaufen möchtest, such im PCGH Preisvergleich die MSI mit dem TwinFrozr III Kühler, klicke dich von dort zu HWV und lege sie in den Warenkorb. Spart ein paar Euro und die TwinFrozr gehört zu den leisesten GTX660. [/URL]


 
Da würde es aber billiger sein die Gigabyte GTX 660 zu kaufen und dann den Key für 30€ zu verkaufen.
Die Lautstärke ist bei mir überhaupt kein Problem.

PS: Ach nein moment. Ich hab übersehen, dass bei der MSI auch der Key dabei ist...


----------



## svd (29. September 2013)

Klar, wenn du den Key nicht brauchst, verkauf ihn, Das wär das günstigste. 
Aber auch abgesehen vom Preis würde ich, bei der GTX660 Serie, die TwinFrozr der Windforce jederzeit vorziehen.


----------



## ReepZ (29. September 2013)

Ja ich nehm sie mir auch


----------



## Herbboy (29. September 2013)

Ne 7870 GHz-Edition ist aber sicher immer noch besser eine OC-660, und kostet nicht mehr. Dazu eben noch 2 Games dabei.


----------



## ReepZ (29. September 2013)

Naja die zwei gratis spiele könnte man für 20€ verkaufen und batman für 30€ also.. 
Und irgendwie finde ich PhysX schon geil


----------



## Enisra (29. September 2013)

ReepZ schrieb:


> Naja die zwei gratis spiele könnte man für 20€ verkaufen und batman für 30€ also..
> Und irgendwie finde ich PhysX schon geil


 
naja nein
das klingt auf dem Papier toll
in der Realität haben das nur eine Handvoll Spiele wovon auch grade mal wieder eine Handvoll Spiele toll ist was es halt zu einem Gimmik macht und man nicht denken sollte das würde großartig was außerhalb der Spiele damit was bringen und sich davon bei der Kaufentscheidung beeinflussen lassen


----------



## ReepZ (29. September 2013)

hmm.. ok welche von den zwei Grafikkarten wäre dann besser?:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - MSI N660 Twin Frozr 2GD5/OC, GeForce GTX 660, 2048MB DDR5
oder die:
http://www.hardwareversand.de/2048+MB/57636/XFX+DD+RADEON+7870+1000M+2GB+D5+2x+mDP+HDMI+2x+DVI.article


----------



## Herbboy (29. September 2013)

Vor allem: WENN schon PhysX, dann würd ich GRAD Batman behalten, weil das (und die Vorgänger) eines der wenigen Spiele mit PhysX ist ^^


Von der Leistung her wäre die AMD von XFX besser. Wenn Du aber unbedingt PhsyX willst, nimm halt die MSI.


----------



## ReepZ (29. September 2013)

Bei AMD wär das Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis halt seeehr gut..


----------



## svd (29. September 2013)

Oder, wie erwähnt, die HD7950 für 190€, minus 30€, macht also 160€. Super Preis und die PCS+ Karten sind auch schön leise. 
Hast zwar kein Spiel dabei, aber was solls. Spiele gibt's im Steam Sale immer genug...


----------

